# Do you feel that something really nasty is coming



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Stock markets are dying, China banks are running out of cash, oil will be free soon, that crazy guy is going to end up running America, that young Asian what's to nuke America, Putin is getting stronger, Isis attacks are as common as a cup of tea, Refugees are sending Europe broke, large national are closing down and sacking hundreds.

Will the Dow go down to 2000 Points, not a worry as America has no debt so should be easy to pull out of!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. Things are going to get interesting in the near future.

People are looking for the Big Event, and all the while they are missing the arranging of the stage. I have no doubt that calamity can fall upon us in a day, but the day is being preceded by years of a build-up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I get the feeling that the event has already happened, and we're just waiting for the nasty results to become apparent.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh god, with that title I though maybe Bill gave a mercy boink to Hilldabeast.. :rofl3:


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

We're all frogs enjoying the hot tub at the moment. Don't wake us up until it's too late. 

Denton is spot on. We're so use to hearing/reading/watching bad news that it will quickly over take us and we won't even know it till we're looking forward in the rear view mirror.

I really feel bad for our kids for they will have to endure very troubling times ahead.

185gunner


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who ever gets to lead America should be an improvement over the current Muslim in chief now occupying the White House. Looks like another economic upheaval like the one in 2008.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Right now if the dow jones dropped to 8000 the government would fund purchases through straw purchasers just like China is doing. The downside 2000 3000 etc will never happen. It will however create monitization of more fiat. This will create demand on PM that will drive the price up beyond the reach of manipulation. Until such time that China dumps their stock pile to pay the interest on their debt.

If all of these happen at the same time.

War.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The world is transitioning to the SDR as the reserve currency. It's been fomenting for awhile, but the wheels of the current collapse were put into motion by John Kerry stating that the weakness of the U.S. would be if we didn't approve the Iran nuke deal and all other did we'd have to start sanctioning allies. This would result in the devaluation of the dollar and subsequently its removal as the reserve currency. That was August of 2015. That day I told several people in my "circle" that we had 18 months give or take a few months. I hate putting time lines on things, but that's exactly what I did. And it's still how I feel. Since then the yuan has been approved and will be placed in the SDR basket in September of 2016. China has devalued it's currency. The dollar has risen to disproportionate strength. And Iran has become overly brazen because Kerry showed his entire f%$#ing hand in one press conference. The Baltic Dry index is at an all time low. Raw materials are sitting idle. GDP is being adjusted downward. The Fed is raising rates (in my opinion so they can have somewhere to go in 12 months). Keep your eye on autos. During the last recession before the big three nearly went bankrupt (don't forget GM, Ford, Chrysler all needed bail outs too)...inventories on auto dealerships bloated. If you start to see that happen batten down the hatches. Several banks that have failed stress tests over the last few years still aren't right. The Fed has committed to not bailing out banks again. There are already whispers of bailing out the oil industry. All the signs are out there that we are headed towards another "fiscal cliff"...and let's not forget that the federal government is operating on borrowed time and more importantly MONEY which runs out pretty quickly.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Having a reserve currency is BS to begin with. And basing the worth of another countries dollar on it is another steaming pile. The US is how many trillions in debt? If all my countrymen gave up 35 bucks each my country wouldn't have a deficit. So how is my dollar worth only 70 cents to a non backed dollar printed by a computer?! Reserve my arse. It was the first step to a one world currency and its "failed" so it's step two. Destroy it and all others so that we can have a saviour come in and stabilize a fictitious economy. While turning the "greatest" country in the world into another 3rd world heap where only the super rich have the money to recover. 

I would start a security company if I had the money.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Do you feel that something really nasty is coming ?

Not really, I suspect the same old problems with the economy and the world in general,,, of course I'm not especially good at predicting the future, I never seem to win the lottery.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Do you feel that something really nasty is coming ?
> 
> Not really, I suspect the same old problems with the economy and the world in general,,, of course I'm not especially good at predicting the future, I never seem to win the lottery.


This ^^

Nothing new.... same ole same ole.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Have you watched AMTV's most recent video on youtube. Because what you said reverberates almost exactly what Christopher Green says in that video. Let me know if you want the link.



TacticalCanuck said:


> Having a reserve currency is BS to begin with. And basing the worth of another countries dollar on it is another steaming pile. The US is how many trillions in debt? If all my countrymen gave up 35 bucks each my country wouldn't have a deficit. So how is my dollar worth only 70 cents to a non backed dollar printed by a computer?! Reserve my arse. It was the first step to a one world currency and its "failed" so it's step two. Destroy it and all others so that we can have a saviour come in and stabilize a fictitious economy. While turning the "greatest" country in the world into another 3rd world heap where only the super rich have the money to recover.
> 
> I would start a security company if I had the money.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised that it hasn't already gone down. Looks like the one thing Odrama is good at is keeping the sheep calm.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

drink your Kool-Aid and follow me


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'm kind of surprised that it hasn't already gone down. Looks like the one thing Odrama is good at is keeping the sheep calm.


It's not hard to keep 48% of the sheep calm, . . . when you have them on the government teat: free cell phones, food stamps, EBT cards, eyeglasses, housing, taxi service, medicare, darn near everything but tatoos and air fare.

NOW, . . . the 52% that are working, have jobs and pay through the nose for the first 48%, . . . try to afford their own familes, . . . give to charities, . . . work volunteer missions in all sorts of venues.

Meanwhile . . . others in that 52% have their own SS they paid into and/or pensions, . . .

The last two groups, . . . they are the ones (myself included) that are looking for a LEADER, . . . one that is not umbilically already attached to the gubment, . . . one with a proven track record of accomplishments beyond sleeping in the senate or hugging obomber on the beach while the remnants of the storm goes out to sea.

Millions did not vote in the last 2 elections, . . . millions more got up out of their graves to cast a ballot, . . . and millions more voted to be racially / politically correct. We do not need any of the aforementioned repeated.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

When SHTF we will not have to worry about money ,banks , or the feds , its going to be everyone for them self's , or what little groups that have gotten them self's ready for this " SHTF " . The country is to be in a panic , the ones that are not ready will be the ones killing , looting , going crazy . With that said I think we are going to have a civil war again in this country " Americans vs Muslims " . So if that happens , " well we all know what to do ".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Throughout history, there has been war, famine, poverty, destruction, disease as well as peace, abundance, wealth, invention and cure.

I predict more of the same.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I always try to be prepared for events such as storms and such and even getting stuck in snow or a break down " happen to me twice "
the way things are going i feel something bad is going to happen to lay a huge smack upon us .
I feel a real shtf event is something that would have people killing each other for whatever which is happening now and in the past years since mankind.
but most of the "world" has became more civilized (middle east don't count) thou we are on a path to something is going to happen on a big scale that will effect the civilized people either the world or here in north America , mega fault earth quake or quakes which most are over due by hundreds of years now, yellow stone has a tummy ache or the sun makes a big fart aimed it towards us , or a attack of some kind to have a chaos where the somewhat the civilized people will pretty much go bonkers for a short or long period of time.
I feel personally feel that if a event such as a mega fault quake or a really bad storm anything that's large enough to a make window of opportunity A terrorist attack will likely happen then we will be in a large state of panic that north America or even the civilized world has not yet faced since Pompeii on a smaller scale or even larger scale.
like what my signature says below
It happened before, it can happen again 
It happened there, it can happen here
It happened to that person, it can happen to you
no one is immune to the trials and tribulations of life


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is something really nasty coming? not any more or less today than any other day.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Have you watched AMTV's most recent video on youtube. Because what you said reverberates almost exactly what Christopher Green says in that video. Let me know if you want the link.


Havent seen it but i know the channel. It pops up in my feed every now and again. Youtube is for watching hot chicks and learning about firearms. Of course, purely from a scolastic sense. Guns are for sissies and tyrants. I think a sharp stick is all you need.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

That's funny, TacticalCanuck, reminds me of Slippys spikes with the heads on, are you and him related?

Read something a few days ago that really got me thinking, when Americans vote no-one is with them peeking over their should so they will be able to tick that box and Donald will win, America wants someone to 'clean their land" of the politely said various religious cultures currently there. Trump won't be a quite leader and I really wonder where this will all lead to.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, most certainly ....... and I am Watching very closely.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Yes, most certainly ....... and I am Watching very closely.


I know that theres so many things i can say on this comment , but i cant think of any 
it must be my tin foil hat is to tight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> I know that theres so many things i can say on this comment , but i cant think of any
> it must be my tin foil hat is to tight


Remove the tin foil hat, the rose colored glasses, and the blinders.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

It seems that the system has a good cleansing every 7 years or so...2001, 2008...so we're right on track for another.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Who knows, maybe. I think it's going to be the same crap as usual.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Shmita year. I wish all debts were forgiven....

However it plays out, Donald won't be prez or he won't be for long. If he wins - and I don't see how - something tragic will happen and martial law will freeze things in place. Or his jet will go down. Or a fast acting cancer. Or oswalds cousin. 

Do I like him? My opinion don't count because I don't vote. But he is saying some hard things to hear that make sense. 

Jeb is gonna be placed into office because he will play ball. Hilary is a distraction. We all like to sneer at a good villain.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know, but after taking the old M1 outside and proving it still shoots as well as ever, with 50 eight round clips loaded up and bandoliered, I will sleep well. About all I can do is watch out for my side of the mountain.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

All I know is am better prepared now today than I was yesterday. And today I will do my best to make it better for tomorrow and then I will concentrate on the next day.

That is how it is done folks.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

All I know is am better prepared now today than I was yesterday. And today I will do my best to make it better for tomorrow and then I will concentrate on the next day.

That is how it is done folks.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> Oh god, with that title I though maybe Bill gave a mercy boink to Hilldabeast.. :rofl3:


I'm starting to think Lady MacBeth swings the other way.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Whichever way she swings I'm pretty sure she has to force herself on the person against his or her will when it happens.



oldgrouch said:


> I'm starting to think Lady MacBeth swings the other way.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Whichever way she swings I'm pretty sure she has to force herself on the person against his or her will when it happens.


Unless it's chucky, she's his type.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Whichever way she swings I'm pretty sure she has to force herself on the person against his or her will when it happens.


This is just to horrific to contemplate.........sent shivers down my back. I am going to need to drink a whole bottle of Jack to get that image out of my head.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Unless it's chucky, she's his type.
> 
> View attachment 14442


Why do all celebrity types have photos where they look either possessed or belong in the looney bin with a pretty white coat?!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Unless it's chucky, she's his type.
> 
> View attachment 14442


The resemblance is uncanny, is it not? They both look like they came straight out of hell.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> It seems that the system has a good cleansing every 7 years or so...2001, 2008...so we're right on track for another.


Obammy used that premise to the hilt - "Change" - but the white middle class that voted for him quikly found the truth ....

what people seem to be looking for is another Ronnie "Raygun" Reagan uplifting from the 1980s ..... if you lived thru that era you know what I mean .... total disaster ending to Nixon - interim quik fumbling by Ford - and then the total failure by Carter .... it was like sunny skies parting the clouds when Reagan walked into the Oval Office ....

the US needs that feeling again ..... desperately


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The resemblance is uncanny, is it not? They both look like they came straight out of hell.


Pretty sure you just hit the nail square in the head!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

coates776 said:


> Stock markets are dying, China banks are running out of cash, oil will be free soon, that crazy guy is going to end up running America, that young Asian what's to nuke America, Putin is getting stronger, Isis attacks are as common as a cup of tea, Refugees are sending Europe broke, large national are closing down and sacking hundreds.
> 
> Will the Dow go down to 2000 Points, not a worry as America has no debt so should be easy to pull out of!


Could be worse.....give me a second....nope, can't be any worse.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Who ever gets to lead America should be an improvement over the current Muslim in chief now occupying the White House. Looks like another economic upheaval like the one in 2008.


I honestly think Hillary would be worse and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I honestly think Hillary would be worse and that's saying a lot.


I will second that. If hildabeast gets in we are done!


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Curiosity what do you think Hilary will do, excuse my ignorance but I'm not American


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The event will not be nasty.. it will just be an event... 

people will be nasty, nobody will die from a dollar collapse, or a EMP... they will die from what people do after the event


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Trump has had more wives than Hillary,,,, and he's had had how many bankruptcies??? 

I can't vote for Trump. With his diarrhea of the mouth he would quickly become a lame duck president after congress and world leaders rejects his leadership from his uncontrolled mouth.

Trump will make the US a joke to the rest of the world; like Kim Ju ...??? what's his name from N. Korea.

Trump's motto... If you can't blind them with brilliance; baffle them with B.S. and loud proclamations. Apparently that works with many people.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

only when I drink a couple beers and eat a couple deviled eggs


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

coates776 said:


> curiosity what do you think hilary will do, excuse my ignorance but i'm not american


she will install more of the left wing agenda, creating further destuction,of the country.

Her intent is to disarm the people, following alinskie's rule to the letter.

Her intent is to continue the turd in chief's program and sell out the country to the highest bidder.

The garbage in office should have never been put there, and garbage bag hildabeast should be blocked for the countries sake.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I reckon she would be like having the left over sloppies after you already had her husband for the main meal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

coates776 said:


> I reckon she would be like having the left over sloppies after you already had her husband for the main meal.


I have no response for this other than I am grossed out to the max.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

coates776 said:


> I reckon she would be like having the left over sloppies after you already had her husband for the main meal.


Ask Janet Reno, they were "friends" sharing the pie.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I will vote for the Republican nominee, whoever it is.
Any one of the Republican contenders would be better than the HAG.

Bad politicans are elected by people who do not vote!


----------

